

3 Reasons Why Wikipedia Will Beat Knol - parker
http://www.socialbias.com/3-reasons-why-wikipedia-will-beat-knol/

======
ConradHex
I don't think they're even competing with each other. And they've said as
much.

~~~
zach
Exactly. Define "beat" for entities such as these. Impossible.

------
gojomo
(4) A backlash by independent content sites will starve Knol of inlinks.

